# New Speedloader Throwbag and some high water Green Action. If your bored.



## shanebenedict (May 13, 2005)

I got out on the Green at 19" which is more than double what it normally runs. Muy muy super bueno!

And we also have been developing a new throw bag that I am pretty psyched about.

Check it out here.

http://shanesliquidlogic.blogspot.com

cheers
Shane


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I like the concept. would love to try one.


----------

